# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Ceratopogonidae, larva de dípteros.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros, subo unas fotos de unas larvas de dípteros o mosquitos.
Podrían ser de Ceratopogonidae.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (07-sep-2016),HUESITO (03-sep-2016),Jonasino (04-sep-2016),Los terrines (02-sep-2016),willi (11-sep-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece un plato espinacas con gambas visto con una lupa jaja

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañero subo una ultima foto de la larva, Federico las dos viven en el agua pero yo prefiero las gambas, je,je.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (08-sep-2016),Jonasino (13-sep-2016),Los terrines (08-sep-2016),willi (11-sep-2016)

----------

